

Google Maps 3D Directions - jack7890
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=new+york,+ny&daddr=Hoboken,+NJ&hl=en&ll=40.722322,-74.005504&spn=0.004179,0.008256&sll=40.729265,-74.023255&sspn=0.033432,0.066047&geocode=FXFAbQIdK8KW-yk7CD_TpU_CiTFi_nfhBo8LyA%3BFTa0bQIdFVuW-ynRMxWNYFfCiTGHvzcRasq2RA&vpsrc=6&mra=prev&t=f&ecpose=40.71889735,-74.00528671,224.94,-2.757,57.361,0&z=18

======
jack7890
Press this button: <http://cl.ly/261T2E0h0V3n28163k1x>

~~~
ggchappell
Alas, A/B testing strikes again. My version doesn't have the button.

------
altrego99
Need Google Earth plugin for this.

